# Mil Inc Thunder 5 - Trying to find parts



## ccopelin (Jan 5, 2013)

I am new here and did not know where to post this but its about the Mil inc thunder 5. Has anyone seen the sleeve inserts for this gun for sale? I am desperately trying to find them. People either love or hate this gun and I happen to be one that loves it. I have never seen these inserts but I know they made them until 1998 in 9mm .38 and .357. Please let me know if you have any leads on where to find. Thanks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

*Moved to revolvers and renamed thread*


----------

